# Hacienda Del Mar News Letter



## Scubadoc (Mar 3, 2021)

Received yesterday. Updated information re: Hacienda Del Mar


> *Welcome Back*Your home-away-from-home has reopened and has been welcoming members since mid-December 2020. The resort team at _Hyatt Residence Club Dorado, Hacienda del Mar_, looks forward to seeing you once again. As you look ahead to your next vacation, stay up to date with the latest resort news.
> 
> *A MESSAGE FROM YOUR BOARD OF DIRECTORS*
> When you visit _Hyatt Residence Club Dorado, Hacienda del Mar_, you may find relaxation at outdoor amenities, including an Olympic-size swimming pool, kids’ pool, and two whirlpool spas. There is also direct beach access, so you can walk along the shore before enjoying a meal with ocean views at Mahi-Mahi Bar and Grill.*
> ...


----------



## bdh (Mar 7, 2021)

Scubadoc said:


> Received yesterday. Updated information re: Hacienda Del Mar



Oh Boy!  In reading the News Letter, the below jumped out.  While it sounds like a benefit to current owners and HOA as far as bad debt relief goes, I'm thinking that this is not a long term positive for HRC owners.  Since H/M no longer sells weeks, this seems like planning for HPP to be at Hacienda Del Mar in the future.

_In addition, your Board is in discussions with the developer of the resort regarding the possibility of a repurchase program by which the developer would purchase HOA-owned intervals that have been obtained through the maintenance fee foreclosure process. While any repurchase program is in the very early stages of discussion, your Board is hopeful that terms can be agreed upon, which could help relieve the bad-debt issue over time._


----------



## sjsharkie (Mar 9, 2021)

bdh said:


> Oh Boy!  In reading the News Letter, the below jumped out.  While it sounds like a benefit to current owners and HOA as far as bad debt relief goes, I'm thinking that this is not a long term positive for HRC owners.  Since H/M no longer sells weeks, this seems like planning for HPP to be at Hacienda Del Mar in the future.
> 
> _"in discussions with the developer of the resort regarding the possibility of a repurchase program"_


I highly doubt this would be detrimental to VAC or its HPP program.  The wording of the newsletter makes me laugh... it is like the board wants to communicate positive news about the huge bad debt issue, but cannot commit to any action other than they are in negotiations.  VAC wouldn't take this on unless it was a winner for them.


----------



## PerryKing (Mar 12, 2021)

Better COVID travel information about travel to Puerto Rico than provided on the Hyatt RC web site:

Travel Guidelines | Discover Puerto Rico


----------



## bdh (Mar 13, 2021)

sjsharkie said:


> I highly doubt this would be detrimental to VAC or its HPP program.   VAC wouldn't take this on unless it was a winner for them.



Agreed that this wouldn't be detrimental to VAC or HPP - it would be a win for VAC and HPP.  However the more wins for HPP will result in a loss for HRC owners that trade in the long run.  HRC owners that use their deeded week will not be affected as no HPP can beat an HRPP.


----------



## Scubadoc (Mar 16, 2021)

sjsharkie said:


> I highly doubt this would be detrimental to VAC or its HPP program.  The wording of the newsletter makes me laugh... it is like the board wants to communicate positive news about the huge bad debt issue, but cannot commit to any action other than they are in negotiations.  VAC wouldn't take this on unless it was a winner for them.


My biggest concern as an owner is whether the bad debt issue, which is likely huge, will be passed on to us through even higher MFs. At the current rate, the yearly MF will cost me more than the week I picked up as a foreclosure 5 years ago.


----------



## bdh (Mar 18, 2021)

Scubadoc said:


> My biggest concern as an owner is whether the bad debt issue, which is likely huge, will be passed on to us through even higher MFs. At the current rate, the yearly MF will cost me more than the week I picked up as a foreclosure 5 years ago.



The bad debt will be a line item on the 2022 MF budget.  When individual owners don't pay their MF, the HOA distributes that across all other owners via the "Bad Debt" line item.


----------



## Jon NJ (Oct 21, 2021)

Question: if the HOA is responsible for the bad debt, do we get the benefits of the sales revenue when the week gets resold?


----------



## AJCts411 (Oct 22, 2021)

Jon NJ said:


> Question: if the HOA is responsible for the bad debt, do we get the benefits of the sales revenue when the week gets resold?



Seems to reason that the owner of the unit is responsable for the maintence fees. If the HOA is paying the fees as "owner" then is would be resonable to assume that the HOA receives the proceeds from a sale to offset the bad debt.  If maintenance fees are unpaid/uncollected for a non-HOA unit to be sold then the maintenance fees would need to be paid before transfer.   If I remember correctly at HSH the bad debt amount decreased in the proposed budget for 2022.


----------



## bdh (Oct 22, 2021)

Jon NJ said:


> Question: if the HOA is responsible for the bad debt, do we get the benefits of the sales revenue when the week gets resold?



Yes.  The amount received will be the sale amount minus legal fees and various sale & transfer fees.


----------

